# Bottle Stopper Stuck On Mandrel



## El Guapo (Jan 9, 2014)

This has happened a couple of times before, but I really got it stuck good this time! Anyone know an idiot-proof trick for unthreading something from a threaded mandrel? I thought I would check on here before getting out the pliers and ruining the stopper.


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 9, 2014)

If you have to resort to pliers maybe a rag between the jaws and wood? If you have one of those things for getting off tough jar tops and bottle caps, idk? Just throwing a couple ideas out.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 9, 2014)

El Guapo said:


> This has happened a couple of times before, but I really got it stuck good this time! Anyone know an idiot-proof trick for unthreading something from a threaded mandrel? I thought I would check on here before getting out the pliers and ruining the stopper.


Quit putting loc tight on it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD (Jan 9, 2014)

Strap wrench. The jar lid grippers might work too.

For next time... a little beeswax on the threads will help keep them from sticking.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 9, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Strap wrench. The jar lid grippers might work too.
> 
> For next time... a little beeswax on the threads will help keep them from sticking.


Ounce of prevention...

Thanks for the tips, guys! I will use them in the future, but tonight I just turned the stopper down to the threads of the mandrel (extremely carefully), and broke the stopper off with a nice WHACK against some cast iron.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 9, 2014)

That is what I like, a well thought out approach finalized by the thoughtee.

Ray


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 10, 2014)

I have had that happen to me a couple of times but it's always been after sanding through the grits and applying the finish. I think the heat build up causes the stopper to swell and virtually lock down on the mandrel. Before you start sanding, try unscrewing it 2-3 revolutions. It will stay put just fine for sanding and finishing.


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys. I'm going to start lightly coating the threads in beeswax before turning, and unthreading the stopper a bit before sanding.


----------

